# 2009 Burton Operator



## I need a name (Mar 5, 2009)

It's a pipe board.

It's slightly softer than an all mountain board. Also, doesn't have a setback.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

Oh its a pipe board. Makes sense, will it be ok for park in general still thats mostly what I do. What do you mean doesn't have a setback?


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

i know the shaun white was easily usable as an all mt board...better on mt then in the park...


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

Oh damn, I was looking for more of a park board , the custom is all mountain right?


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

dude operator < custom!!.. custom kills the operator.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

really, I thought operator was all mountain so I didnt get it, what makes it so much better?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The Operator is a really fun park board. It's got the right mix of flex and sidecut to let you get shradical with it. One of the few burton boards in a while I was pleasantly surprised with. The full review is somewhere on my blog I'm too lazy to directly link it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)

Ok thanks a lot. I guess all I am wondering now is how it will hold up in switch with its directional flex. Because Im in switch a lot just because Im not that great and I can only do 180s


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

GoofyRider said:


> Ok thanks a lot. I guess all I am wondering now is how it will hold up in switch with its directional flex. Because Im in switch a lot just because Im not that great and I can only do 180s


shaun white seems to manage:dunno:lol
you should be fine though, porterstahoe has a good video on the board..


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Riding switch is the rider not the board. If I can carve switch with 1.5 feet of set back on a tapered, reverse camber, swallow tail I'm pretty sure you can do it on the operator.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

K sick, now I just have to practice switch


----------

